# Pet psychics?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone believes in pet psychics and if you would ever do a session with a pet psychic. I have a client at my work who saw a pet psychic with her dog, and she claims everything the psychic said was so true about her dog. It costs 50$ for an in home reading. I cant help to be curious myself lol. Has anyone ever had a pet psychic reading, or would ever consider having one done?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Man I was just trying to find my reading from the pet communicator I got to do snorkels. I would crack you up. But i guess I lost it.

the things I remember:

She wants a chicken nugget (and the whole cow)
She wants a calendar of herself (no she doesn't).
She worries about the car (not sure what that means)
She likes to be petted on her white parts of her face (no she doesn't)
she wants a blue bowl with flowers (huh?)

I had it done because everyone on the doxie board was raving about this woman and I had a moment of insanity.

I was more thinking along the lines of maybe she could tell me if Snorkels was in pain, sick, etc. This was during the time when she was at the ER every five minutes and I was kinda desperate and thought MAYBE the communicator could tell me where Snorkels felt bad.

I was wrong! Instead, I got a bunch of stupid stuff about calendars and chicken nuggets and the color of her bowl.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Aw that sucks lol. One of the things I remember the client telling me was the psychic said her dog didnt like the red sweater and wanted to green one back. (she used to have a green one but it was so old the lady got her a new red sweater). And apparently the dog doesnt like chicken but loves beef, or vice versa I cant remember for sure. Oh, and she said the dog was wondering how it got its name.

Who knows if its real/true or not, I just was always curious, thought it would be neat to hear what Ruby has to "say"


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i belive there are psycics, pet comunicators on the other hand....NO WAY.
animals are nit human, the dog think like humans, they dont like things like people, they dont want things like people.

a dog doesnt sit around all day thinking "gosh i jsut wish i could have gotten that new toy today at the store!"
'or that man many years ago makes me so sad to think about"
humans humanized animals. they dont have words to go with objects, they dont speak english.
if i ever met a pet comunicator i would laugh at them and probably not stop

as for psycics, i belive in psycics, that actually runs in my family on my moms side, even had a few experiences myself when i was meditating all the time. when my sister was 3 months pregnant i told her exactly waht her son was going to look like, i told her what the hospitol room would look like as well and sure enough i was right about all of it. i seen our landlord break into our hosue 3 months before it happend told my mom about it and yes it DID happen.

my mom seen her new car 6 months before she got it. she seen my dad before he was shot, and i had a great uncle who people and the police would go to to ask where a missing person was, he would go into his bedroom and pray in an old Gaelic accent come out after about 30 minutes and tell them exactly where the person was.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> i belive there are psycics, pet comunicators on the other hand....NO WAY.
> animals are nit human, the dog think like humans, they dont like things like people, they dont want things like people.
> 
> a dog doesnt sit around all day thinking "gosh i jsut wish i could have gotten that new toy today at the store!"
> ...


Lol that part cracked me up


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> i belive there are psycics, pet comunicators on the other hand....NO WAY.
> animals are nit human, the dog think like humans, they dont like things like people, they dont want things like people.
> 
> a dog doesnt sit around all day thinking "gosh i jsut wish i could have gotten that new toy today at the store!"
> ...


I agree charity. I was not expecting stuff about the calender, and the bowl, etc. It's just ridiculous. I thought it would be DOG stuff.

Kat if you want to get it for the entertainment value go for it! But I can guarantee a dog couldn't care less whether their sweater is red or green. And if the person knew that, they probably found it out somehow to impress the customer.

I found it very odd that every single thing the pet communicator told me that was a "wow how did she know that" was on one of three boards I was on at the time.

For instance, she said "Snorkels wonders about the man in the house. Not your husband." Sure enough I look and I had mentioned my dad who was living with us.

The most important things about her - her illness, and her food addiction, I had never mentioned on ANY board at the time. And guess what? There was absolutely no mention of either one of them.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, I'v decided Id rather keep my 50 dollars :tongue: haha


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Kat said:


> Well, I'v decided Id rather keep my 50 dollars :tongue: haha


Look deep into Ruby's eyes and she will tell you! Then take her out for a $50 spa day 

I have to say, I felt a little silly for falling for it, after I got the results.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven't used one yet but do intend to use one that is here in town....She has quite a following of people and I know a few people who have used her. I want to have a reading done on my rescue Leo...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I haven't used one yet but do intend to use one that is here in town....She has quite a following of people and I know a few people who have used her. I want to have a reading done on my rescue Leo...


i believe people have second sight....and i think there are people who can 'feel' dogs...

as with anyone who claims to have the 'gift'...there are ones who do and ones who charge 

let us know how it goes.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well here is her link, you can have a look see for yourself, if you don't like what she has to say in the first 10 min. she will send you to someone else.

 ​ *Joanna Schmidt, LMP
*  http://www.joannaschmidt.com/


----------



## skadoosh (Jun 11, 2012)

I would have to say it is a bunch of bull. Even if a dogs were to "speak" it wouldn't be what we anthropomorphize. Dogs don't speak in the human sense of the word. I wouldn't waste my money. I would rather buy a bunch of meat  lol


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I have the extra money so I don't mind spending it....And I do know people who have used this particular person before and were quite impressed with the results.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hmmmmm, maybe I should get Windy done......maybe she can tell me where she hurts so the vet and I can figure out what's wrong with her.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Hmmmmm, maybe I should get Windy done......maybe she can tell me where she hurts so the vet and I can figure out what's wrong with her.


I hope if you do it the one you get is better than the one I had. That's exactly what I wanted to find out, too. I suspect it is for alot of folks.

I think anyone who could REALLY do that with animals would have a year long waiting list.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I might have one done for $*@% and giggles but no, I don't think I believe they can really talk to my animals. It would be interesting though.

I am not completely closed to it but, as of right now, no, I do not think it is real.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I was thinking it could save myself a fortune. No ultra sounds, no bacteria cultures, no x-rays. I won't have to argue with the vet about the stupid prescription diet he wants to put her on, because she can now tell me why she refuses to eat raw or canned food. 
Knowing my luck I'll get the "she prefers you to brush your teeth before you kiss her", or "she wants you to know you look like sxxt in those blue pants".


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> I was thinking it could save myself a fortune. No ultra sounds, no bacteria cultures, no x-rays. I won't have to argue with the vet about the stupid prescription diet he wants to put her on, because she can now tell me why she refuses to eat raw or canned food.
> Knowing my luck I'll get the "she prefers you to brush your teeth before you kiss her", or "she wants you to know you look like sxxt in those blue pants".


Did you read the testimonials for the readings, she only does it for health issues, at least the one I posted the link for..


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

you know, I purused a few books by pet spychics in the local barnes and nobles once. I definately believe in second sight and the general 6th sense psychic principles. But here is the thing. When reading, the ones that I could believe and that made sense were the ones who spoke about their readings in terms of pictures and feelings. They didn't ask the dogs "do you like this that the other". They send images. The dog sends images and feeling back. It isn't human speak. It is more emotional gut level connections. that I can see. "your dog like it when you wear x outfit" uh, not so much.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Hmmm. . . would I spend money on a pet psychic? Off the top of my head I can think of 101 better ways to spend $50 . . . and still counting.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would do it for malia. she's such a stoic.


----------

